# What is your opinion on Iconify?



## imtravy (Nov 4, 2012)

So I have been playing with Iconify lately, and so far I love it. If you haven't looked at it. Check it out
Here is mine which I have been playing with. 

Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 4, 2012)

Hmmm, never even heard of it. 
What is a .co? I don't think I've seen that one yet.

Nevermind... it's Columbia. Probably why we've never heard of it


----------



## imtravy (Nov 4, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> Hmmm, never even heard of it.
> What is a .co? I don't think I've seen that one yet.
> 
> Nevermind... it's Columbia. Probably why we've never heard of it



 no it isn't from Columbia... It's just a different domain like .org


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 4, 2012)

imtravy said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. When I looked it up... 


> *.co* is the Internet country code top-level domain (ccTLD) assigned to the Colombia. It is administered by .CO Internet S.A.S.,[SUP][2][/SUP]  a strategic venture formed between Arcelandia S.A. (which has interests  in a variety of Internet-related businesses) and Neustar, Inc (a  provider of global registry and managed DNS services for top-level  domains).[SUP][3][/SUP]


----------



## imtravy (Nov 4, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> Ok. When I looked it up...



"Up to this point, .co was the Internet country code for Colombia (WIKIPEDIA).  According to GoDaddy, in the future .co could be the next major domain name extension."
http://blog.farreachinc.com/2010/03/20/co-domain-extension-what-is-it-and-why-should-i-care/

So you are correct but not entirely. The guy who made this Iconify is not from Columbia. And now anybody can get a .co domain on godaddy.


----------

